# Mixing between Sustanon & Enanthate



## Shrir (Apr 13, 2006)

What happanes if during one stack i would use both Sustanon & Enanthate at the same time or right after the other?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 13, 2006)

you will be on 5 different test esters at once, and probably be expeirencing some pretty bad acne i'd imagine!

i don't quite get what your asking, you are running both so you will get the full effects of both, which will just be higher blood concentrations of testosterone as opposed to running one or the other, they won't cancel each other out or anything, however it is pretty pointless running 5 esters of the same compound when you could just run the one


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

That most likely is just running the same compound twice. Test is test, despite the ester counts on them. The difference between the drugs in Sus and Test E is just basically the "kick in" time, or moreso the release pattern of the drug.

Stacking them would be similiar to stacking Superdrol and Masterdrol, if you know what those compounds are.

I don't know much about Sus, but I have read numerous times from seasoned steroid users that Test E is more beneficial, and more cost effective, at least usually. Just an opinion I've read.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Apr 13, 2006)

Shrir said:
			
		

> What happanes if during one stack i would use both Sustanon & Enanthate at the same time or right after the other?


Why would you do that. Sus has a fast, a med and a long ester. Test e has a long ester only. If your problem is you only have so much of ea, run the Sus first and follow it with the enanthate. 

You could use the Sus as a partial kick start to the cycle, but it's short ester is very low in dosage. Not sure if it would help kick start a cycle that well.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Why would you do that. Sus has a fast, a med and a long ester. Test e has a long ester only. If your problem is you only have so much of ea, run the Sus first and follow it with the enanthate.
> 
> You could use the Sus as a partial kick start to the cycle, but it's short ester is very low in dosage. Not sure if it would help kick start a cycle that well.



Exactly, it wouldn't make sense. If you are looking for the kick start to the cycle, go with the prop ester, as that will kick in full force rather than ease it's way in using the other.


----------

